# figuring out energy



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

so i got the charts from here on energy and ammo weight only problem is i dont have a chrono so what would be a good test to see if i can take a raccoon with my set up? i want to train with a set up that will take take a raccoon so i get use to it before i start hunting them.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

dont think about it too much, a **** can be taken only with a headshot, a double tbg 28mm - 22mm taper with a .50" lead ball is a great setup.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

theres also an app that acts as a chronograph.. i forgot the name tho.


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok thanks again zippo you've really helped me out on the last few posts of mine


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

You might want to try and reach our member "leadball" he has taken ***** before, I think he likes using .44 cal wad cutters. He is a great shot tho, so as Zippo mentioned a head shot is the key.

Cheers mate.

E.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

That's a good suggestion emitto. Not only has leadball bagged raccons, but he has also done quite a bit of testing on band setups if I remember correctly


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

vashshadow said:


> so i got the charts from here on energy and ammo weight only problem is i dont have a chrono so what would be a good test to see if i can take a raccoon with my set up? i want to train with a set up that will take take a raccoon so i get use to it before i start hunting them.


The key is momentum, you want major blunt force trauma. If you can send a heavy projectile and have it penetrate, then you got the best of both worlds

You will need some good speed along with that, but throw some heavy lead and hit them in the head. A raccoon is a large, very tough animal, I personally doubt if I would shoot one even at close range and I'm shooting some major Units of Momentum and 20fpe.

It looks like you are fairly new to slings and a raccoon is on your list ? Like I said, you better hit him REAL hard. Have you ever dealt with them before, I have, and that is one animal that is WAAY tougher than it looks, they can rip you apart !

If you can't hit a soup can a vast majority of the time at 10-15 yards, I personally would not do it, as you will just end up injuring it.

JMHO !

wll


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

i have dealt with them before the tend to be a problem in the area i live i know all to well to bring a nice size club or a big knife when going for raccoons i just dont want to use a slingshot that is too weak and end up just shooting its eye out but to be fair they are not at the top of my list more like a goal to get to someday top of my list is tree rat


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

vashshadow said:


> i have dealt with them before the tend to be a problem in the area i live i know all to well to bring a nice size club or a big knife when going for raccoons i just dont want to use a slingshot that is too weak and end up just shooting its eye out but to be fair they are not at the top of my list more like a goal to get to someday top of my list is tree rat


How big are tree rats ? that would be a hoot to shoot for sure ;- )

Is their body as big as your fist or bigger ?

wll


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

lol by tree rat i meant squirrel some of the ones that run around on my porch are huge when they stand they are about half up my shin lol most in my area are big but there are only a few of these godzilla size squirrels


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Me Bad ;- )

wll


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

just asking, I know ***** are a nuisance and have had to deal with them often with cats around, what exactly do you plan on doing with the raccoon once it's dead? I mean, their skins make hats nobody really wears anymore, maybe a quiver. But I mean, do you eat em, even with the chance of rabies and general nastiness of eating a gross omnivore scavenger rat thing? Ive heard theyre delicious.


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes I do plan on eating them fur I mite use for something but mainly for the meat and that there are to many around here making trouble once they stop getting into things and damaging stuff I'll leave them be


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Something0riginal said:


> just asking, I know ***** are a nuisance and have had to deal with them often with cats around, what exactly do you plan on doing with the raccoon once it's dead? I mean, their skins make hats nobody really wears anymore, maybe a quiver. But I mean, do you eat em, even with the chance of rabies and general nastiness of eating a gross omnivore scavenger rat thing? Ive heard theyre delicious.


**** are really good eating if you want to take a **** you want to study his skull there are weak spots and that's where you going to try and hit him and a club will work good as back up.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Something0riginal said:
> 
> 
> > just asking, I know ***** are a nuisance and have had to deal with them often with cats around, what exactly do you plan on doing with the raccoon once it's dead? I mean, their skins make hats nobody really wears anymore, maybe a quiver. But I mean, do you eat em, even with the chance of rabies and general nastiness of eating a gross omnivore scavenger rat thing? Ive heard theyre delicious.
> ...


Ghost,

What range did you get those guys, and how may shots it take.

I see you were using some heavy ammo in the first picture.

wll


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Unless you are a really good shot, I would reccomend a .22 magnum. Haha.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The first pic was one shot with 360 gr lead at 18 feet the other 2 pic I forget it has been a while there's post on here some where about them.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Something0riginal said:


> just asking, I know ***** are a nuisance and have had to deal with them often with cats around, what exactly do you plan on doing with the raccoon once it's dead? I mean, their skins make hats nobody really wears anymore, maybe a quiver. But I mean, do you eat em, even with the chance of rabies and general nastiness of eating a gross omnivore scavenger rat thing? Ive heard theyre delicious.


There is absolutely no chance of rabies once cooked. A little greasy though, not for everyone. You can find a local fur trader and sell the hides. The going rate around here is around $15-$20 per pelt.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

Blade said:


> Something0riginal said:
> 
> 
> > just asking, I know ***** are a nuisance and have had to deal with them often with cats around, what exactly do you plan on doing with the raccoon once it's dead? I mean, their skins make hats nobody really wears anymore, maybe a quiver. But I mean, do you eat em, even with the chance of rabies and general nastiness of eating a gross omnivore scavenger rat thing? Ive heard theyre delicious.
> ...





Blade said:


> Something0riginal said:
> 
> 
> > just asking, I know ***** are a nuisance and have had to deal with them often with cats around, what exactly do you plan on doing with the raccoon once it's dead? I mean, their skins make hats nobody really wears anymore, maybe a quiver. But I mean, do you eat em, even with the chance of rabies and general nastiness of eating a gross omnivore scavenger rat thing? Ive heard theyre delicious.
> ...


well darn I might just start hunting the ones here. I do know that they love my garbage. Also I might add that rabies is not the only disease carried by raccoons nor are they the most prominent carrier of rabies. It's good to know rabies dies when cooked, yet raccoons also often carry a parasite called raccoon roundworm which can do startling things like exit your eyes or form cysts in your brain. Hygeine doubtless helps, and sounds like everyone agrees they taste pretty good.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Blade said:


> just asking, I know ***** are a nuisance and have had to deal with them often with cats around, what exactly do you plan on doing with the raccoon once it's dead? I mean, their skins make hats nobody really wears anymore, maybe a quiver. But I mean, do you eat em, even with the chance of rabies and general nastiness of eating a gross omnivore scavenger rat thing? Ive heard theyre delicious.


There is absolutely no chance of rabies once cooked. A little greasy though, not for everyone. You can find a local fur trader and sell the hides. The going rate around here is around $15-$20 per pelt.
[/quote]
well darn I might just start hunting the ones here. I do know that they love my garbage. Also I might add that rabies is not the only disease carried by raccoons nor are they the most prominent carrier of rabies. It's good to know rabies dies when cooked, yet raccoons also often carry a parasite called raccoon roundworm which can do startling things like exit your eyes or form cysts in your brain. Hygeine doubtless helps, and sounds like everyone agrees they taste pretty good.[/quote]

I would think every disease/parasite would be killed off when cooked but I could be wrong.

Like Ghost said, always have a club when **** hunting. They're very tough. If they dont go down, you cant quickly kill them like you would a bird or squirrel. A spotlight for shining em works well to.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Joke over, see if it will crack a coconut shell. If it does, it probably will be good enough for a head shot. Don't think you can drop an animal the size of an adult raccoon with a gut or butt shot. Animals that size are best taken with a gun, .22 to the noggin, base of the head i.e. the spinal cord/medula or heart/lung or higher caliber..


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Ghost, I'm convinced you never had to buy a steak in your life  cool recap of pics


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol no steak I had to buy every thing else come pretty much free.


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

thanks for all the advice and thats a good idea susi going to have to try that


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Susi said:


> Joke over, see if it will crack a coconut shell. If it does, it probably will be good enough for a head shot. Don't think you can drop an animal the size of an adult raccoon with a gut or butt shot. Animals that size are best taken with a gun, .22 to the noggin, base of the head i.e. the spinal cord/medula or heart/lung or higher caliber..


Im trying to figure out how to take bigger game with a lead ball and a headshot, i got 30 minutes from my week devided to ideas about how to take a deer with a lead ball.


----------



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> theres also an app that acts as a chronograph.. i forgot the name tho.


I don't know about android, but AChrono for iPhones works pretty well.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/achrono/id530335013?mt=8


----------



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

BTW, some of you on here may be into archery as well. I came up with a way to build a cheap chrono at home that is really accurate, and another guy wrote some software to make it pretty user friendly. It won't work for slingshot ammo though, unless you use the guitar pickup method that a few people have done. You can get all of the details here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1485253


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Susi said:


> Joke over, see if it will crack a coconut shell. If it does, it probably will be good enough for a head shot. Don't think you can drop an animal the size of an adult raccoon with a gut or butt shot. Animals that size are best taken with a gun, .22 to the noggin, base of the head i.e. the spinal cord/medula or heart/lung or higher caliber..


I´d want it to be able to penetrate a 16mm OSB particle board from rd. 5 yards.. (for my peace of mind..)

.. but I think I couldn´t do it anyway - but we don´t have to deal with these beast here..

Does the meat taste good? - otherwise scaring him off (if that is possible anyway) might suffice?


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

You are NOT getting $15-20 around here for a **** nowdays. On the WI trapping group, damn near everyone is just freezing and waiting on prices to rise, its more around 9$ atm.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

learnin' said:


> BTW, some of you on here may be into archery as well. I came up with a way to build a cheap chrono at home that is really accurate, and another guy wrote some software to make it pretty user friendly. It won't work for slingshot ammo though, unless you use the guitar pickup method that a few people have done. You can get all of the details here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1485253


Could you please tell me more about this guitar pickup one for slingshot ammo.

Thanks.

Emitto.


----------



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

My original version required a magnetized field point on the arrow. The magnet moved though two coils spaced a known distance apart and generated a signal spike as it passed each coil.

Someone took that idea and extended it. Guitar pickups just sense metal moving past them, and the metal does not have to be magnetized. They placed two pickups a known distance apart and then used the same Coil Chrono software to read the spikes. Here's a link to the first guy to do it this way (I think):http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2079314 Read his OP and then scroll down to post #16 in that thread to see how it ended up.

Another guy then took this idea and tried it with speaker magnets: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1462291&page=14&p=1071317804#post1071317804

I have not tried the guitar pickup version. It should pick up any metal ammo shot over it. I'm not sure how close you have to be to the pickups for them to sense the ammo.

The reason the coil version will probably not work with a magnetized steel ball bearing is that the ball will spin as it goes through the chrono and the direction of the poles will change constantly. Based on Faraday's Law http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/electromagnetism/electromagnetic-induction.html the magnetic poles have to be inline with the direction of travel as it passes through the coil. I have a field point where I drilled into the end of the tip and embedded a disc magnet, and that works great on an arrow. But the first time I tried to embed a magnet I drilled across the tip and stuck the magnet in so that the N-S poles were pointing across the arrow, not along the arrow. I got no signal at all this way.


----------

